
Today is 265th day of the year – Day of the Programmer - SpaceInvader
This particular day was proposed by Valentin Balt and Michael Cherviakov, employees of Parallel Technologies (a software company). As early as 2002, they tried to gather signatures for a petition to the government of Russia to recognize the day as the official Day of the Programmer. (Wikipedia)
======
Bino
I would propose the 404'th day of the year?

~~~
konart
Seriously?

------
konart
You have a typo, I believe

